# Das 6 or Force Drive Polisher



## Cockney1967 (Sep 24, 2017)

Still not got machine yet and wondering on opinions which I should go for. It will be mainly used on my new st


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Das 6 is easier to use. The other will correct better.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Imprezaworks said:


> Das 6 is easier to use. The other will correct better.


I'd go the other way round. Forced Drive are easier to use as the learning curve is lower. There is no pad stall.

Free Spinning you have to learn not to stall the pad and the final finish will be marginal better than Forced Drive.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> I'd go the other way round. Forced Drive are easier to use as the learning curve is lower. There is no pad stall.
> 
> Free Spinning you have to learn not to stall the pad and the final finish will be marginal better than Forced Drive.


I would agree with you mate.

I found my DAS6 stalled when you looked at it funny, despite many hours behind it, still frustrated me. 
I bought a Rupes Mille to replace it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You pays your money...

Forced rotation has come a long way since I last used one (Flex 3401), and to be honest, neither would be my choice given the option to enjoy the smooth correction of a rotary. I'd be interested if forced rotation polishers can match the sharpness and clarity from a rotary if the abrasives are being broken down more 'randomly' on very soft dark paint was this was often a talking point between random and rotary. Difference in finish negligible on most paint finishes.

Whatever you choose, take time to learn the quirks and how to get the best from the machine and don't second guess your choice. Both tyres will correct well if you learn how to use them (one may take more time than the other), and finish well. They'll be different in use - pad stall is an issue with a DAS-6 for example, but this can be mitigated by using 'harder' pads rather than softer ones that can be more prone to bogging down (eg using a hex white polishing rather than a 3M yellow polishing, the latter I would personally say is much better suited to rotary use).


----------



## Cockney1967 (Sep 24, 2017)

Lmao. 3 different views. I love the fact that everyone has there own preferences. 
I think as it's my first one I shall go for the I attached. Reason is I don't need big correction and using the pads rather than different compounds I'm hoping this will introduce me to detailing. With minimal confusion and work up from here. 
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/das-6-v2-scholl-s20-black-kit


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

All valid opinions as well - that's why I stand by my advice to learn the machine you buy, and don't second guess your choice. What yo have bought will do the job nicely, learn how to get the best from it and you'll be happy


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> I would agree with you mate.
> 
> I found my DAS6 stalled when you looked at it funny, despite many hours behind it, still frustrated me.
> I bought a Rupes Mille to replace it


I had a Das 6 Pro Plus which I sold as I wasn't really using it as I have the Vertool forced rotation. I'm considering going to the Rupes Mille at some point. What are your thoughts on it having used the Das 6?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

NickA said:


> I had a Das 6 Pro Plus which I sold as I wasn't really using it as I have the Vertool forced rotation. I'm considering going to the Rupes Mille at some point. What are your thoughts on it having used the Das 6?
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


The Mille is certainly a nice bit of kit to use, you dont go in after a session feeling like your hands and arms are buzzing..if that makes sense? Whereas the DAS6 exhausted me.

I have played with it prior to doing a whole panel, which was the roof on my 5 series. It did need corrected due to the dealerships washes (my fault I forgot to say). It did it with ease, just using the weight of the machine head. 
I had some issues with skipping, but I think it was my pad prime technique and the fact the garage was very warm, but after a 'reset' it behaved itself and I got along with. Purely just steering it. 
I think the key with the Mille, is to use the supplied pads and compounds as they state it is a system. However, Ghosty (Everyday detailing on Youchube) uses the CG's hex with Koch Chemie H9...he doesn't have pull or such like.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> The Mille is certainly a nice bit of kit to use, you dont go in after a session feeling like your hands and arms are buzzing..if that makes sense? Whereas the DAS6 exhausted me.
> 
> I have played with it prior to doing a whole panel, which was the roof on my 5 series. It did need corrected due to the dealerships washes (my fault I forgot to say). It did it with ease, just using the weight of the machine head.
> I had some issues with skipping, but I think it was my pad prime technique and the fact the garage was very warm, but after a 'reset' it behaved itself and I got along with. Purely just steering it.
> I think the key with the Mille, is to use the supplied pads and compounds as they state it is a system. However, Ghosty (Everyday detailing on Youchube) uses the CG's hex with Koch Chemie H9...he doesn't have pull or such like.


Thanks mate. One of the reasons that puts me off upgrading is that not long ago I bought a Rupes rotary and ended up buying the full eco system of pads and compounds for that so if I was to get a Mille, I'd feel that I'd have to do the same again just for best results so to speak!

I suffer with chronic fatigue so I fully get what you mean about your hands and arms buzzing after a session so in some respects the Mille would help me out :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

NickA said:


> Thanks mate. One of the reasons that puts me off upgrading is that not long ago I bought a Rupes rotary and ended up buying the full eco system of pads and compounds for that so if I was to get a Mille, I'd feel that I'd have to do the same again just for best results so to speak!
> 
> I suffer with chronic fatigue so I fully get what you mean about your hands and arms buzzing after a session so in some respects the Mille would help me out :thumb:


Will be honest Nick, the DAS6 put me off reaching for the polisher, it really did. So in my mind, if I had a significant outlay, I would turn to it and enjoy it more (well, I have been out of action for 2 months due to a knee issue...2020 can do one).
I understand where you are coming from with the pads etc. But the kits you can get from these guys, are great value. Give them a call 
https://www.powertoolsalesuk.com/pr...lle-gear-driven-dual-action-polisher-stn-kit/


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I've used my auto brite da which is basically the same as a das pro plus and previous das pro machines without complaint ref arms feeling like they are going to vibrate off.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pad choice will also affect vibrations on a DA... a harder pad with less give is more likely to 'skip' across the paintwork, leading to more vibrations than a pad with a little more 'give' to it - kind of like a car suspension in some ways. 

For DA use, I really like the black hexlogic pads for finishing, white hexlogic pads for polishing, and the yellow hexlogic pads for correcting - I find these aren't too soft to bog the machine down and similarly are not too hard to cause the machine to skip.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll chime in,


If you want to plow through a detail job - get a gear-driven orbital.


Zero pad stalling. Faster everything.


To my knowledge, your actual choices at this time are,


RUPES Mille - 5mm
Makita PO5000C - 5mm
FLEX XC 3401 VRG - 8mm
FLEX Supa BEAST - 8mm
FLEX CBEAST - 8mm




Me? I use them all, I teach them all in my classes but for most jobs I grab the Supa BEAST.


The BEST thing you could do is find a way to use one of each, use the RUPES, use the Makita and use one of the corded BEASTS and this will tell you which one you like best.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> Will be honest Nick, the DAS6 put me off reaching for the polisher, it really did. So in my mind, if I had a significant outlay, I would turn to it and enjoy it more (well, I have been out of action for 2 months due to a knee issue...2020 can do one).
> I understand where you are coming from with the pads etc. But the kits you can get from these guys, are great value. Give them a call
> https://www.powertoolsalesuk.com/pr...lle-gear-driven-dual-action-polisher-stn-kit/


Yeah I already had a butchers at their website a while ago as they seem to be the cheapest around for the Mille. Did you just order the machine or did you go standard or deluxe?

I actually phoned them a while ago to enquire if there were any further discounts to be had but they weren't playing ball lol unless you know otherwise? 

I think the good thing for me is that if I go down the Mille route then I can offset the cost by most probably selling the Vertool and the Rupes rotary (I'd still have my Shinemate EP803 for the intricate stuff)

Have you tried anything other than the Rupes pads with yours? (I have loads of Hex logic and Flexipads which I'd still like to use)


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I never got th Mille from them mate, I got it from Bartons chemicals. However, I did buy a LHR15 MK111 from them, standard model and they gave me a load more pads in the pack too. They were reasonable to deal with. The LHR15 btw, was for a mate who then changed his mind about it...I kept it. 

The pads, Ghosty on here, used the Mille with Hex logic pads and Koch chemie h9 for his trade cars and it was his go to combo....I have a couple of hex pads, which I will try with it actually. But, I believe the pads for the Mille (and the new DA range inculsive) are designed to get heat away from the panel. 

I bought a Liquid elements for the intricate stuff from IO Detail. 

All going well, I will be getting a decent winter prep on both cars in the next 4 weeks and give me a chance to play more (on annual leave soon) Having had knee issues and plantar fasciitis occurrences, my activity has ben limited this year.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Do the new DA coarse and fine compounds (blue and yellow) work with the mille? Or should you really just stick to the mille specific compounds. 

Reason i ask is, you may have the new da compounds which are fine with duetto / mini / ibrid etc so would be nice if the worked with the mille too


----------

